# Screen for PVC vent pipe



## rhonnyeb (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi, I am looking for a screen that would fit INSIDE a 4" PVC vent pipe to keep the bugs and debris out. I have done a google search but can't seem to find exactly what 'my plumber' is looking for. None of my vendors carry such a thing. Does it exist????
THanks 
Rhonnye


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

